# Lottery Results Are Out



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Got my Buck Tag for 2C again this year, :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i'm scared to look. Been turned down for a buck 2 two out of last 3 years


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

4 years and running strong, haha. I was turned down two years in a row and ever since then been sucessful. I can't complain again this year.

I will also have 4 preference points going into the 2009 muzzleloader season for a buck tag, haha. Another 4 years and I might just get it.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I havent had a buck tag since I moved west. It was always a no brainer for the 2C buck tag and a few doe tags as well. Looks like its 3A3 Does for me


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Its not a no brainer anymore, half of the guys we hunt with get buck tags, other half end up with skin heads.

8 of us hunt together, so far 2 have got buck tags, 3 have got does.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not sure what happened. My first choice was a muley buck, second choice white tail buck. I didn't apply for a doe. I got a doe license. How the heck does that work?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

out of the 8 of us in 2c 5 buck tags three doe tags.

I guess I am just glad I got mine. :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Unsuccessful


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No buck tag.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

3A3 doe for me. My dad got a buck though.

I got my buck tag last year, so I can't really complain. Didnt get one though. :x


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

2B Non Res Antlered.

Spendy, but nice ...


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Yes! got my first buck tag since I moved here. Whitetail 4A :sniper:


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Yup, my wife and my doe tags are in. I got a mule deer doe tag for 4B, that should be interesting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

RiverRob said:


> Yup, my wife and my doe tags are in. I got a mule deer doe tag for 4B, that should be interesting.


Yeah it should be like shooting a horse in a fence...


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Pulled 2nd choice doe in 2K2. They added about 300 buck tags and still couldn't draw one! :x Since I started deer hunting in 1998 have pulled buck tags every other year like clockwork, makes me wonder about the randomness of the lottery. :-? Will just have to get a couple more doe tags to do my part in reducing the herd(6400 left in my unit). GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

2L buck for me. First choice was 2E, but 2L works for me.

Plainsman, thats really odd, I think I'd be looking into that and calling the G&F. Probably nothing they can do to change it, but I'd still want to know what happened.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

4B Muley Buck.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My mojo must really be getting bad. No buck tag this year (2C). That means only 1 in the last 5. My revolver is starting to feel a bit neglected. Oh well more time to bowhunt.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Can someone list the link for the lottery results - I cannot seem to find it on the NDG&F website

Thanks in advance


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Centerfire said:


> Can someone list the link for the lottery results - I cannot seem to find it on the NDG&F website
> 
> Thanks in advance


https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... Search.htm

There site is alittle hard to get around!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/lot/lotterySearch.htm


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Beat you Franchi!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

My url takes you closer! :roll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

franchinatersss said:


> My url takes you closer! :roll:


Does it give me the buck tag I should have gotten? :-?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

4A Mulie Buck!!!! Finally!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow!

I finally received my first successful license in 5 years!

I haven't had a buck tag since I moved out of ND. I was going on 4 preference points and figured I'd receive another one this year. And since I wasn't too stoked about another year of anterless, and didn't really want to get a buck license somewhere easy, I'd shoot for the moon and try for a Muley Buck in 4C figuring there is no way I'd get a license considering the odds...

Ooopsss I was successful~!

Wholly crapola!

So now I need to start planning a trip out to Medora this fall....

And sight in my new rifle beforehand...

I sure hope I get a wall mounter!

:beer:


----------

